# Wanted left keo blade pedal



## cliffjumper (May 9, 2005)

Hi! Does anyone happen to have a left KEO blade (first gen) pedal that they no longer need?

I cracked my left pedal, but the right pedal still works fine.

Thanks, 
Cliff


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

There's one on ebay today ... you might have seen it already.


----------



## cliffjumper (May 9, 2005)

Thanks. Didn't find it. It must have ended.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

item:231923863139
Look KEO Blade Carbon Pedals TI Good Left Cracked Right
not sure whether it's ok to post the URL, let's try:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231923863139


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Pro Tip

If you do an 'advanced' search on Ebay, you can search "Completed" listings.

I think this is what you were looking for (it sold).

Look KEO Blade Carbon Pedal Left Only Clipless Chromoly 9 16" Road Racing Bike | eBay


----------



## cliffjumper (May 9, 2005)

Thank you both. In the first listing, it was corrected that the left is broken (the right is good). Darn, I missed that second one. I'll have to set an alert.

I appreciate the help @got time and @migen21.


----------

